# Online Player Seeking Online Game



## TheAntiSummit (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi everyone.  I am a DnD 3e player with no gamers in my area so I have started gaming online.  My site of choice is www.rondaksportal.com , a completely free site where games can be run and played and gamers can interact with other gamers across the globe.  I am involved in a few games now but feel a certain something missing and I am wondering if anyone from here would be interested in running an epic level campaign on the site.  I know that when playing with such high powered characters the temptation is there to let the game degenerate into nothing more than hacking and slashing at bigger monsters, but I am looking for a very ROLE-play intensive game, rather than one focuse solely on combat. 
 If you are interested please respond here or post on the Rondaks Portal forums.  I can guarantee that there will be other interested players if someone chooses to run.  

Thanks for your taking the time to read this.  
Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Dark_Sage54 (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey, I'm a member at rondaks too. I would also be interested in a game of epic levels. It would be great to be some of the most important characterrs in the game world and engage in epic struggles befitting of characters of their stature! However, I don't want to run the game.


----------

